# Jumping into DIY. Need some advice please?



## Franky3 (29/9/17)

Good morning guys and girls.

I am about to jump into the world of DIY. Today I will place an order on @BLCK Vapour for all my DIY stuff and the last thing I need to add to the list is flavor concentrates. I kinda have an idea of a few I want to get. I will be stating with simple 1-2 flavor mixes. I want to get a few concentrates that I can experiment a bit with and maybe even use to make some more complex mixes down the line. Any suggestions?

Thank you guys.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tanja (29/9/17)

Franky3 said:


> Good morning guys and girls.
> 
> I am about to jump into the world of DIY. Today I will place an order on @BLCK Vapour for all my DIY stuff and the last thing I need to add to the list is flavor concentrates. I kinda have an idea of a few I want to get. I will be stating with simple 1-2 flavor mixes. I want to get a few concentrates that I can experiment a bit with and maybe even use to make some more complex mixes down the line. Any suggestions?
> 
> Thank you guys.


Don't just buy concentrates at random. Have a look on E-Liquid-Recipes and All the flavors for recipes that sounds appealing to you - and those with high ratings - and buy the concentrates to make those.
Start with small volumes - 10ml - to see if you like the recipe. If you do, make more.
Welcome to the rabbit hole! It goes very deep!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Franky3 (29/9/17)

I had a look through the recipe threads. I didn't see the ratings though. I have a few recipes in mind but what I am looking for is a few "hot" flavors. For example, the ripe strawberry, sweet cream, Bavarian Cream, Vanilla bean Ice Cream and that's just a few. I see them used quite a lot in various recipes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (29/9/17)

Franky3 said:


> I had a look through the recipe threads. I didn't see the ratings though. I have a few recipes in mind but what I am looking for is a few "hot" flavors. For example, the ripe strawberry, sweet cream, Bavarian Cream, Vanilla bean Ice Cream and that's just a few. I see them used quite a lot in various recipes.



I think some of the DIY enthusiasts have made such a list. I recall @RichJB once helped someone recently narrow it down to a top few. I think it was somewhere else in response to another post. Maybe someone can find it.

As an aside, it would be awesome if someone could make a top ten type of list. And keep it in a separate thread.

Would probably add a lot of value to newer DIY folk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tanja (29/9/17)

Silver said:


> I think some of the DIY enthusiasts have made such a list. I recall @RichJB once helped someone recently narrow it down to a top few. I think it was somewhere else in response to another post. Maybe someone can find it.
> 
> As an aside, it would be awesome if someone could make a top ten type of list. And keep it in a separate thread.
> 
> Would probably add a lot of value to newer DIY folk


That would help yes! But would also be very tricky... flavour is so subjective! You will probably hate most of the juices I love! I hate mint and tobacco... So a top ten would be really difficult! I can give my top 10... someone else will give their top 10... and i doubt even 1 recipe would overlap!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Tanja (29/9/17)

Franky3 said:


> I had a look through the recipe threads. I didn't see the ratings though. I have a few recipes in mind but what I am looking for is a few "hot" flavors. For example, the ripe strawberry, sweet cream, Bavarian Cream, Vanilla bean Ice Cream and that's just a few. I see them used quite a lot in various recipes.


Have a look here...

All The Flavors
E-Liquid-Recipes

You can sort the recipes by rating.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (29/9/17)

Tanja said:


> That would help yes! But would also be very tricky... flavour is so subjective! You will probably hate most of the juices I love! I hate mint and tobacco... So a top ten would be really difficult! I can give my top 10... someone else will give their top 10... and i doubt even 1 recipe would overlap!



Ok I hear you

Maybe a *popular *ten for each of the main types of flavour families? E.g. Desserts, tobaccoes , fruits etc.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tanja (29/9/17)

Silver said:


> Ok I hear you
> 
> Maybe a popular ten for each of the main types of flavour families? E.g. Desserts, tobaccoes , fruits etc.


That would probably be more useful... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (29/9/17)

Franky3 said:


> I had a look through the recipe threads. I didn't see the ratings though. I have a few recipes in mind but what I am looking for is a few "hot" flavors. For example, the ripe strawberry, sweet cream, Bavarian Cream, Vanilla bean Ice Cream and that's just a few. I see them used quite a lot in various recipes.


In the recipe threads recipes from other sites are all linked. You can follow the link to check out ratings, but most of the recipes posted are highly rated.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RichJB (29/9/17)

There are two approaches you can follow with your first concentrate order:

1) Buy classic flavours which are proven winners with the majority. 
Pro: you are guaranteed that you will be able to use these in something.
Con: there probably won't be many recipes you can make immediately.

2) Choose a few simple recipes and buy only the concentrates for those:
Pro: you will have something to mix right away
Con: some of the flavours aren't classics and if you don't like the recipe, you're stuck with a flavour that might not be used in many other recipes

You can try to merge the two and find simple recipes with classic flavours. In that case, my suggestions would be:

Shyndo's D Cream
8% TFA Vanilla Bean Ice Cream
2% FA Fuji

ID10-T's Simple Sugar Cookie:
8% Cap Sugar Cookie v2
4% Cap Vanilla Custard v1

Cody's Vurvacious Milk & Honey
1% FA Cream Fresh (he uses Flv Cream but Cream Fresh is used more and is fine as a sub)
2% Flv Milk & Honey
1.5% TFA VBIC

Cokecan's Sick AF
2.5% Flv Milk & Honey
3.5% Cap Sugar Cookie v2

Coop's Kiwi Cheesecake
3% TFA Cheesecake Graham Crust
4% FA Kiwi
2% FA Meringue

Wayne also released a really simple new Strawberry Cream the other day:

3% TFA Strawberry Ripe
5% Cap Sweet Strawberry
4.5% TFA Cheesecake Graham Crust
2% TFA VBIC
0.5% Cap Super Sweet

He notes that you can replace the strawberry combo with other fruits. For eg, if you'd prefer a raspberry cream, use 0.5% of Inw Raspberry Malina or 2% of FA Raspberry instead. The Cheesecake/VBIC is a 'stone' base layer which you can add any fruit on top of. The sweetener just helps the fruit to pop and be more vibrant. And sweetens, of course.

All of the above are classic flavours and are used very widely. So that's 12 flavours that you can make six recipes from. And of course you could use the Kiwi and the Fuji to make kiwi and apple versions of Wayne's strawberry cream. Or you could mix a strawberry and a kiwi.

The big caveat to the above is that some people get pepper notes from TFA VBIC. And seeing as it's used in three of the six recipes, you are going to be spitting fireballs if you follow my suggestions and end up with a bunch of peppery juices. But you can't avoid VBIC as a DIYer. You will have to try it sooner or later because it's so widely used. I would then build in a safety by also getting Cap VBIC or HS French Vanilla Ice Cream. If you get pepper from TFA VBIC, you can sub Cap at the same % or HS at half the percentage. It won't be the same but it should still be decent.

The other thing is that the above are bakeries and creams. If you prefer tobaccos and beverages, for eg, that's not much help to you. But bakeries and creams are popular and they're a good place to start.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Franky3 (29/9/17)

Thank you very much. That is what I were looking for.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (29/9/17)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/1-or-2-flavour-diy-recipes.t30441/

Have a peep at that thread. Should help you out a bit.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jengz (29/9/17)

First rule I learnt when it came to DIY, don’t ever buy what YOU think will work, leave that for when u have experience. If you don’t, you will eat humble pie like I did and even that tasted better than the juices I initially made. Second rule, listen to those who have experience and knowledge on the topic, for eg. @RichJB made it clear that he is a master of this art with the knowledge he just dropped, you will also get excited when reading his feedback, clear indication that he is the ish.

Thirdly, start off mixing small batches as advised by @TheV... this helps understand what you like and what u don’t with minimal wastage.

And lastly, have a blast, DIY’ing is a journey that’s pretty enjoyable, like flying first class to Thailand, why Thailand, because when you get there , the journey might’ve been a bit pricey but once u land, the destination is where u save money!

Enjoy

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## John King (2/10/17)

This is a pretty cool post with awesome stats!

http://forum.e-liquid-recipes.com/t/analyzing-the-100-top-rated-recipes/83979

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep (2/10/17)

Something that's also handy is creating a free account on http://e-liquid-recipes.com/ then you can create a flavour stash with the flavours you have or want to buy and can use the what can I make feature to show you the recipes you can make with your flavours.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz (2/10/17)

John King said:


> This is a pretty cool post with awesome stats!
> 
> http://forum.e-liquid-recipes.com/t/analyzing-the-100-top-rated-recipes/83979


This is epic thanks for the share



Friep said:


> Something that's also handy is creating a free account on http://e-liquid-recipes.com/ then you can create a flavour stash with the flavours you have or want to buy and can use the what can I make feature to show you the recipes you can make with your flavours.


Wow! I never knew that! I’ll be checking this out later today! Hopefully I get some lekke keepers

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Friep (2/10/17)

Jengz said:


> This is epic thanks for the share
> 
> 
> Wow! I never knew that! I’ll be checking this out later today! Hopefully I get some lekke keepers



You can then sort the recipes according to ratings. Realy nice feature they have just a bit of effort keeping the flavour stash up to date.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Franky3 (2/10/17)

Thank you very much. this has helped me alot so far.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

